# A True Pimp Watch



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

link

http://tokyoflash.com/viewwatch.php?id=57&from=w1


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that is truely awful!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thats cool









Nothing horrid about that one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You dont let me down do you Alex....Respect mate


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I honestly see nowt wrong with that watch


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

This is cool too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Alex are you sure your not 16?

Your definition of cool seems to be on a par with my teenage daughter!









I must be getting old!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like the steel Pimp better,it has blue LED









Wait until I am flush again,see what happens,cheers for the link Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks PG,I think























I will never get old,at least in my head


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I like the steel Pimp better,it has blue LED


 I have bought a few watches from there, and own a (multicoloured) LED early 'Pimp'









I ordered a blue LED one a couple of months ago, and Parcel Farce managed to "lose" it after it arrived in the UK


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> This is cool too.


 How the hell does that work then


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

normdiaz said:


> link
> 
> http://tokyoflash.com/viewwatch.php?id=57&from=w1


 Bleeding terrible!!!!!














..........only one place for it!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You the man Ron









I like these


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I saw a bloke wearing the steel/ blue one, it looked quite smart.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Each to their own







I like the pimp watch too.....a lot


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Fow owners of similar watches: How does the battery consumption compare to simple LED's?


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Thats nice, I would wear one, but reckon this is nicer, either blue or black.

http://tokyoflash.com/viewwatch.php?id=42&from=W1

D.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Guess you pay a premium for the unusual designs. Tokyoflash prices seem to be higher than many competent "Japan market only" Seikos/Citizens.


----------

